# Tow Sled Comparison



## Epinephrine (Dec 16, 2009)

Time for a new sled, Jet Sled vs Beavertail? I'm concerned the Beavertail may be a little lighter plastic...Still beefy enough to pull behind an ATV loaded with ice gear? Any thoughts or experiences greatly appreciated. Specifically looking @ the Jet Sled XL vs. The Beavertail Lg. Sport Sled.
Thx! Epinephrine


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

maybe try this one in the icefishing forum... more likely for guys to stumble on to it and im sure theres plenty of us willing to share our opinion :lol: i myself use a 12 dollar extra large mortar mixing tub from gill roys as im a broke dutch college student


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

I use soroc sled xl very tough and rugged and cheaper than jet sled and beavertail its michigan made also! mine is 8years old and still looks new!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Never tried those other ones, but I have had my jet sled several years. Hauled everything from fishin stuff to bear to firewood.

I would bother looking at anything else if It ever wears out.


----------

